# 16ft Aluminum Bass Boat



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

*15ft Aluminum Bass Boat*

15 ft Spectrum Bass Boat with Yamaha 9.9 4-stroke outboard and Escort trailer. Two Hummingbird fish finders (one with temp & speed gauge (has temp sensor, requires speed sensor) and Minnkota 12V retractable trolling motor. 2 4-position pedestal seats, 2 driving seats and console equipped with sport steering wheel, fire extinguisher, electrical outlets and compass. Boat has live well, 2 large dry storage wells. Rod storage. 

This boat has been garage kept since day one, fresh water only and runs great. Includes tarp cover, life jackets and a half a tank of gas! This boat is first class and ready to fish! 

The combo is 1989 vintage, but I won't tell if you won't and no one will guess! This boat looks and still smells new! Trailer has NO rust and comes with BUDDY grease hubs. Probably no more than 100 miles on trailer (Live on Lake Whitehurst.) 

Asking price is a firm $3500. 

Can be rigged with Lowrance GPS/Sonar for boat and car for an additional $500. Includes PC cables, power cables (home and auto), GPS antenna, transducer and carrying case. Unit can be sold seperately. 

May be seen anytime after 4:30 PM or weekends. Email: [email protected]


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Tick!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey nice boat Surf and Turf*

Do you think it could ever be changed over to saltwater for a little bay and river fishing?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Good Gawd*

THAT IS ONE HUGE BOAT (photo)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I think it was a misprint. Should read 36 ft boat!


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

FL the motor is for salt. Yamaha originallly made that motor for sail boats. And yes the complete rig could be used in salt.

Cdog, it is a 36 footer!


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Tock!

Tick!


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Tock!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Surf and Turf,*

Thats a nice boat at a good price. If I were in the market for another boat I would buy it in a heartbeat. Man these people don't know a deal when they see one. Come on folks, don't miss out on this one....Goodluck my friend


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks Clyde! 

I think the age has them scared, but just one look and that will change. The boat gets used probably 5-6 times a year and sits in the garage under cover the rest of the time. When I pull her out for the annual "first start" she starts on the 4th pull every time. 

Someone will want to take a look and then........ :jawdrop:


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*What is the Max HP rating, and how wide is the beam???*

Thanks........

Oh, and is the motor you have on it electric start???


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Surf and Turf,*

I'm thinking that maybe the 9.9hp Yamaha is whats scareing them off. I use to have a 16' bassboat with a 10hp Merc. on her. The boat was no speed demon but it had no problem getting up on plane and would get you from point A to B at a good clip, nice little boat. 

You might want to say something about how your Spectrum performs with that motor. I know it's a good deal and will get right along but others may not. Goodluck my friend and tightlines


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Hat80.......*



Hat80 said:


> *I'm thinking that maybe the 9.9hp Yamaha is whats scareing them off*


Same thoughts here, that why I asked for an HP rating, and info on the 9.9. Trying to get an idea of what the 9.9 would sell for. I used to build custom Johnboats (just as a hobby for people I knew, and help pay for fishin stuff), with a 14 ft, after modifications and equipment, 2 people and their "stuff", a livewell/baitwell of water, that a 15 hp was lacking. I was running 25's on these. Now I have to admit, when I went Ringperch fishing in the winter, with nothing but a couple poles, minnow bucket, and a small cooler, that thing would fly, and chine walk on those tight bends


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

The 4-stroke 9.9 moves her alog quite well. An exact speed I could not tell you but I will take anyone who wishes to look at it out for a ride. It moves along at a pretty good clip with 2 people of course if you already weigh 400 lbs you might consider a whale boat instead. I'm 5'10" and weigh 190, my wife is 5'4" and weighs wet 105. We plane easily and quickly.

The boat is rated for 600 lbs or 4 people. I wouldn't want to fish with 4 in the boat, however. The max motor I beleive is 40 HP, but the Norfolk lakes where I use it are restricted to 12 hp now and were 10 Hp when I bought it. It is not an electric start although it has a charging circuit for the battery. Once this motor has been started the first time (generally 4 pulls) it starts on a half pull from then on.

If you live in Richmond I am 1.5 hours away from a nice ride!


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Tick!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Tock*

Tick


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Tock*

Tick


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

C'mon, I need the room in my garage!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Hope the e-mail thingy works....*

Didn't want to post on the boards, so if you didn't get it, shoot me one, or a PM


Wes.............


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

BONG! BONG! BONG!

Sold. First person to look at it took it!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Glad you were able to sell it Surf and Turf. When I saw it I was very tempted. But due to my unfortunate financial circumstances I wasn't able to really think about it. Just think I almost bought a nice $12,000 center console last fall, I would be in a world of hurt right now. Now you have room in your garage!


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks FL Fisherman. 

They were a very nice couple looking to do some fresh water fishing. They have an 18 ft CC for around $5K with a 115 Johnson if anyone is interested.

Yep got a nice hole in the garage now. Kind of sad really. Had so great times in that boat. Some great stories too. I kept a log on board.

Fair winds and following seas my friend!


----------

